# unremovebly battery



## Biker man (18 Oct 2021)

With ebikes you can't remove the battery to charge it . What happens when the battery is finished?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> With ebikes you can't remove the battery to charge it . What happens when the battery is finished?



Pedantic perhaps, but, I think that should read:

With SOME ebikes you can't remove the battery to charge it . What happens when the battery is finished?

But, I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## midlife (18 Oct 2021)

Should charge be swapped to change ? Not much of an e bike if it can only be charged once and then it’s finished.


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Oct 2021)

All batteries are removable, just will take a little engineering for those so called permanent fix units.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Oct 2021)

Unremovably battery? Deep sadly to the eardroves!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

it is probably removable but takes some time and tools - rather than the normal battery that you can take out quickly with a key or less


----------



## Biker man (18 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> All batteries are removable, just will take a little engineering for those so called permanent fix units.


So it's a job for the cycle shop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> So it's a job for the cycle shop.



Or a competent home mechanic


----------



## cougie uk (18 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> So it's a job for the cycle shop.


What bike is it ?


----------



## Biker man (18 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> What bike is it ?


Just a few I read about


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2021)

If the battery went on or in the frame, it will be removable. Sometimes you might need to remove a components / covers but it will still be removable.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Should charge be swapped to change ? Not much of an e bike if it can only be charged once and then it’s finished.


It would be a case of taking the charger to the bike or the bike to the charger, rather than the battery to the charger!


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Just a few I read about





Tenkaykev said:


> If the battery went on or in the frame, it will be removable. Sometimes you might need to remove a components / covers but it will still be removable.



You've probably read about the Ebikemotion X35 system. Implication is it's a dealer only operation, but here is a video showing removal.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGVipGZfvsA


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2021)

- you obviously need to be fairly competent in bike maintenance as the crankset and bottom bracket need to be removed along with the handle bars and stem. But I also found the following on Ribble's Q+A pages in answer to a customer : 'The main battery of the X35 system is literally the brains of the operation so it is not quite as simple as taking the old one out and replacing it with a new one. The new battery must first be registered to the bike to ensure that all of your ride data and settings are preserved when you fire up the bike again after exchanging the battery. We have yet to encounter a battery that has reached the end of its lifespan as of yet so we have not, to date, sold one to any of our customers. You can expect the pay in the region of £500-£600 for a replacement which is similar to the range extender'.


----------



## Biker man (19 Oct 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> You've probably read about the Ebikemotion X35 system. Implication is it's a dealer only operation, but here is a video showing removal.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGVipGZfvsA



Thanks.


----------

